# in the market for a winch...lookin for feedback



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey anybody got any good suggestions on winches....aside from warn....I dont want to drop $500+ on something that wont get used too often....Ive looked at Viper winches and promark (formerly known as Gorilla) any suggestions or experiences with the two brands I mentioned?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Viper is a good brand, & motoalliance is one of our sponsors.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll receive a plethora of responses in favor of Viper. They are a proven, cost-effective alternative to warn without sacrificing quality and power.

Gorilla winches I've heard equal good and bad about.
It's been a year or more since..


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

whats motoalliances website?...i tried to get to them thru the sponsor link, couldnt get it to go thru


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

works fine for me... ?

http://motoalliance.com/


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

preciate it...all i could get too were the threads...Im pretty sure it was operator error on my end....lol


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

*Viper Winches*

Just to add a note that Twisted Custom Powersports is also a dealer of viper winches. Feel free to give us a call for pricing and / or purchase.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

Im also looking for a good push bumper for the front end too, Im getting tired of replacing the stock ones, I like the looks of the HL diamond plate ones, but they dont look very functional other than for dressing up the looks a lil, anybody got any suggestions on bumpers?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

don't really know what kind of bumper mine is i'll look tonight when i get home, its the one in my profile pic and its been proven, i took out a can am bumper with it the other day. haha


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Moose.. That's what I would drop my money on.. The front and rear bumpers both look nice..


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i have a promark and i've had great luck with it and they have awesome customer service.. they called me after a month of owning making sure everything was working the way i expected and if i had any problems to just call which is the only time i've ever bought anything and they have called me before i called them lol also they're very affordable a 2500lb with synthetic rope was like 190 shipped to my house i believe


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

lol, thats good stuff skid, I looked into the moose bumpers, they look really good, both front and rear....only one problem I cant seem to find one that is said to fit an 06 750i......they all say 08-09 750i, and 06-09 650i........anybody know if one of those will fit an 06 750? or have an idea to how much modding I would have to do to get it to fit?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Superwinch is my favorite. Never used a Viper or Gorilla but have found the Superwinch (standard or ATV style) to be a way better winch than Warn. Warns burn up under hard use and the brake sucks.


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

got me a viper with the amsteel blue rope from motoalliance, thanks for the input.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i have had all kinds of winches and only 2 worked ive had everything from a warn to a off brand harbor freight winch ill tell u one thing only the off brand winches have worked and a mile marker that my brother has. watch out i think there is a bad thing of contactots in which almost every big winch company uses. they are the little black things i have had a lot of them on diffrent winches and they never worked like i said the mile marker is the only name brond winch we have go and used and never had a problem (nock on wood) and the others just wouldnt pull anything at all it was bad


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a warn and viper and have had better luck with the viper.


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

motoalliance is good group of people, they gave a military discount and free shipping....saved me a pretty good chunk.


----------

